# Not a Budgie but Health Question



## Jessiew (Nov 12, 2020)

Hey guys I used to be on this forum ages about like 10 years or so. Well I have a little blue throat conure who has an upper resp infection and is doing the squeak otherwise behaving pretty normal but not eating the best

He went to the vet and is on baytril. It’s been 2.5 days and he still has the squeak, when do you guys think I should take him back to the vet? When should I expect the squeak to be gone. I’m very stressed and worried lol but also don’t want to take him back too soon and restress him out or not give the meds enough time to work.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It may take a week before you notice a difference.
I'd give it that long but you can always contact your vet and ask if they want to see him sooner.

In the meantime, use a warm mist humidifier in the room with a couple of drops of PURE 100% Essential Eucalyptus Oil in the water. 
That should help him to breathe a bit easier.*


----------



## Jessiew (Nov 12, 2020)

Thanks so much! I used to do a lot of Budgie rescue and dealt with this a lot but because I have mostly big parrots now I don’t see it as often and I completely forgot how long

I called the vet today and they said the same. I just put my humidifier up. I live in a pretty old house and it’s been hot-cold-hot and ones an older boy I think it bugged his sinuses. Next year I’ll remember to start the humidifiers earlier!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Glad to help.

Best wishes!*


----------

